# Full Homebrew Setup For Sale In Brisbane



## Pascal (27/2/09)

Hey guys, I'm selling my gear, i think it would greatly benefit a beginner, or enable a seasoned brewer to produce truly excessive quantities of alcohol.

I'm selling:
-120+ tally bottles (enough for 4 batches; 8 standard cartons)
-2 fairly new fermenters
-a really old bench capper, still works fine though
-2 bristled bottle scrubbers
-Brewing crafts book
-jar steriliser
-jar bottle cleaner
-can cascade pale ale wort
-brand new in box bottle rinser
-assorted brewing sugars/bottlecaps/clearing agents
-hydrometer

My old housemate used to be a signwriter, and i have a thing for Batman, so many of the bottles are categorized by different coloured and styled vinyl batman stickers to distinguish which brew is which. if you think they look tacky they peel off easily enough.


i'm asking $150. most of this gear is really new and its a regretful sale but must happen. a homebrew shop usually charges $1 per tallie bottle, so $150 for the lot is more that reasonable.

I don't have the internet, but can check emails on my phone, so if you are interested don't respond via this site, email [email protected] or call 0402776981 after midday.

pickup only from Milton, Brisbane

cheers guys


----------



## manticle (27/2/09)

Pascal said:


> Hey guys, I'm selling my gear, i think it would greatly benefit a beginner, or enable a seasoned brewer to produce truly excessive quantities of alcohol.
> 
> I'm selling:
> -120+ tally bottles (enough for 4 batches; 8 standard cartons)
> ...




I live in Melbourne unfortunately but at first glance that looks like a steal.


----------



## Batz (27/2/09)

Pascal said:


> Hey guys, I'm selling my gear,
> 
> 
> I have a thing for Batman, so many of the bottles are categorized by different coloured and styled vinyl batman stickers to distinguish which brew is which. if you think they look tacky they peel off easily enough.
> ...




What a shame possum


----------



## Jase71 (27/2/09)

Pascal said:


> enable a seasoned brewer to produce truly excessive quantities of alcohol.



Now why would we want to do _that_ ? Do you think we're all pissheads or something ?


----------



## appius (27/2/09)

are you willing to split???? If so what do you want for the capper (does it cap twist tops or only crowns), sterliser and cleaner, scrubbers, and the rinser?


----------



## Tony (27/2/09)

You dont have internet? Get with the times mate! We have colour Tv's as well now!

Your selling everything........ did you decide your not a home brewer? ...... just interested why! Home brewing is the ultimate tax dodge!

I put an add in the paper in a country town for beer bottles and got about 800 for free. Could have got 2500.

A few empty bottles and used fermenters are not worth $150 second hand IMO.

I have given away Hundreds of bottles for free.

Sorry to be a wet blanket but gee wiz. Like me asking 10K for a used VN Commodore

cheers


----------



## jayandcath (27/2/09)

Tony said:


> You dont have internet? Get with the times mate! We have colour Tv's as well now!
> 
> Your selling everything........ did you decide your not a home brewer? ...... just interested why! Home brewing is the ultimate tax dodge!
> 
> ...



Hey Tone,
You got any pictures of that VN, sounds like a bargain.


----------



## Jase71 (28/2/09)

Tony said:


> 10K for a used VN Commodore



I wont accept anyting less than me giving you 12k for that bomb. Do you still wan to bargain? Oh wait, I screwed up. 

I'm glad someon else mentioned that this package deal is a bit on the high side. Fifty bucks is more realistic. 

OR someone as a newbie might be happy with it, and that's super great too.


----------



## appius (28/2/09)

good point ill offer $50


----------

